# kernel panic



## tonytung (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a fairly reproducible kernel panic with 11.1-Release-p7, when I enable a ipsec tunnel (configured by Strongswan) and pass traffic through it.  I managed to get a core file saved but it's not yielding much useful information.  https://gist.github.com/ttung/5681301e551bff2c4d558792e331d558

The VPS I'm on doesn't have a console w/ scrollback, but the last few lines of the stack trace when the crash happened were very coherent.

Any tips on getting more useful information to the devs?


----------



## fnoyanisi (Mar 18, 2018)

If you fall back to ddb(4) command line , try `textdump dump` and/or `dump` commands to get a detailed backtrace.

I could not see much information in the backtrace you shared and you did not mention the steps to reproduce the issue.

Also, try creating a bug report on bugzilla and sending an email to freebsd-net.


----------



## _martin (Mar 18, 2018)

Can you please describe how to (fairly) reproduce ? Also mention your current setup.


----------



## butcher (Apr 5, 2018)

If you able to make screenshoot or photo, it would be useful. There was at least one known problem in 11.1-RELEASE with ipsec + NAT-T, that can lead to panics. You can try 11.1-STABLE branch where it was fixed.


----------



## ankscorek (Apr 8, 2018)

butcher said:


> If you able to make screenshoot or photo, it would be useful. There was at least one known problem in 11.1-RELEASE with ipsec + NAT-T, that can lead to panics. You can try 11.1-STABLE branch where it was fixed.



I am using firefox with getVPN addon ...
Tried Chromium too..but still having kernel panic

since Thursday it is crashing
cant read the `vmcore` file
however essential snippet of `info.last` I am sending

`Architecture: i386
Architecture Version:2
Version String: 11.1-RELEASE-p9
Panic String: ffs_valloc: dup alloc
Dump Status: good`

All suggestions are welcome
As of now I have deleted the chromium and firefox pkg and sending message via non freebsd device

*Is it a failing hardware?*

*Confirmed hardware issue.....*


----------

